# R.I.P.



## Angi (Sep 26, 2010)

I am so sad  . Yesterday my worms were doing so well. I have been working on a new container so I could split the herd and change the bedding. I have the aged manure ready and I drilled holes in the new container, but when I opened my worm containers tonight I found thousands and thousands of dead worms. I kept them alive all summer, but today I guess it just got too hot  So it is with a heavy heart that I type this. 
Poor Trudy she will have to rely on me to dig up goodies for her. I will wait until the weather cools before I start over. 
R.I.P my little worns.
I think I need a glass of wine........


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2010)

Heat will kill them quickly, but don't fret they sometimes lay eggs when it starts to dry up, if you already knew this then I apologize, keep it moist and you might see some new ones born.


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. I know what it means to have a culture of feeder animals. There is a strange (to some people) affection for them. I feel pretty fond of several of my roach cultures and I'd be pretty upset if anything ever happened to them.


----------



## terryo (Sep 26, 2010)

That is a real horror, and I know the feeling. The exact thing happened to me a few years ago. I had the tub under a bench, in the shade, but it got too hot even in the shade. I was sick because I had this worm bin going for two years, and my old boxie was enjoying the benefit of the worms, and so were my tomato plants. I used to lug it inside in the winter and then lug it back outside in the summer. They were red wigglers, and couldn't stay outside in NY weather. So sorry.........


----------



## Angi (Sep 26, 2010)

Yesterday there was a huge massive glob of them attacking a rottem piece of fruit. They looked so healthy. I do have an open pile that a made with cinder block. It gets afternoon shade and was kind of an experiment. I think I have some worms there and I dumped the containers there so hopfully any living worms or eggs will servive.


----------

